# Happy Heavenly Birthday, Mom!



## PamfromTx (Nov 21, 2020)

Today would have been my mother's 91st birthday.   RIP, Mom. 

She is the 2nd one from the left.


​


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday to your mother in Heaven...we always remember them on their birthdays.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh Pam!  That is so beautiful! And your Mom was (and still is in the Heavens) GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 22, 2020)

*Pam , Happy Birthday in heaven to your Beautiful Mom.*


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 22, 2020)

We miss those who have passed on.  I remember my parents on their birthdays too.  Dad turned 107 and Mom 102 this year in November and October.


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)

A warm happy birthday to your mum Pam, you really do resemble her.


----------

